# Windows 8 - no sound



## charlescollins (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi there

Did a clean install of Windows 8 today. All seems to be going well but the only problem I have is there is no sound. I have the speaker icon with a red circle and a white cross in it and when I hover the cursor over it it reads 'The Audio Service is not running'. Any help appreciated.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU E3400 @ 2.60GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3325 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G41 Express Chipset (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM 1.1), 1534 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476837 MB, Free - 457182 MB; D: Total - 114486 MB, Free - 57013 MB; E: Total - 159998 MB, Free - 137971 MB; F: Total - 145243 MB, Free - 44699 MB;
Motherboard: ASRock, G41M-VS3.
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the sound (audio) driver installed?

If so, what happens when you try to start the audio service?


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

Have you tried the drivers here.

http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp


----------



## charlescollins (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi there, and thanks for help. I have installed the drivers davehc mentioned without success. Not sure what you mean terrynet by 'start the audio service', to be honest. If I go to Control Panel and click on start I get a window saying the audio service is not running, would I like to start it, and when I click ok a box opens with 'no audio output device is installed'. Also in the settings screen when I hover the cursor over the speaker icon which has disabled underneath it, it says 'no audio output device is installed'.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you tried the driver from your PC (or motherboard) manufacturer's site?


----------



## charlescollins (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi TerryNet, yes I have but the driver was already installed. I uninstalled it, ran the wizard for the file I downloaded from the motherboard's site and the wizard keeps getting interrupted during installation. Downloaded the file from the USA as well as Europe but same thing happened each time. Got them from here http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=G41M-VS3&o=All


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I didn't see Windows 8 listed there. How is it getting interrupted during installation? Have you tried right clicking on the executable "wizard" and selecting "Troubleshoot Compatibility"? Sometimes that will work.


----------



## charlescollins (Nov 2, 2012)

Tried the Troubleshoot Compatibility' but it didn't work. Said the same thing about wizard being interrupted. I also tried the compatibility mode and chose Windows 7 which is what it use to work on but no success. Not sure what you mean by 'how is it getting interrupted during installation'. A bar appears during the installation with a progress bar but nothing happens and then it stops. Thanks for your time on this btw.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Not sure what you mean by 'how is it getting interrupted during installation'.


I was just hoping that there was a better error message.

I have no other ideas other than my general ...

This is my preferred order for finding drivers:

1. PC manufacturer's web site,
2. Motherboard manufacturer's web site,
3. Device manufacturer's web site,
4. A "drivers" site, such as DriverGuide,
5. Anywhere you can find one that might work,
6. Let Device Manager try to find one.
7. Use Windows Update.

(4 through 7 are really tied, and with Windows 7 the Windows Update should be at least 4th. The main message is that the first three are almost always to be preferred.)


----------



## charlescollins (Nov 2, 2012)

We have success!! I decided to re-install windows 8 and just load the drivers from the motherboard site before I did anything else and it worked. Not sure why it didn't before. Thanks for your help and advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Good! You're welcome. 

You can mark this solved using the







button at the upper left of the page or just below the last post.


----------



## chaerw (Dec 9, 2012)

I have tried a lot of things to get sound on my new HP Envy....and finally I opened up Beats audio and check the headphones box. Started working. That was too simple.


----------

